# Cant tell if my motherboard or power supply is bad



## acdougla17 (Aug 21, 2011)

OCZ GameXstream 700 W Power Supply
ASUS P5N-D Motherboard

So I took my custom PC apart today to clean all the dust out and also double check some connections. I noticed a week or so ago that if I would slightly move my tower, the lights on my internal fans would flicker as if they were connected tightly. 

So after cleaning it all up and connecting it all, I press power and no luck.
So I check all the connections and everything looks good. I took the front of the case off and all the wires to and from the power button are fine. After tinkering for a while I decided to try a power supply from an old dell. It doesnt have the right connections for everything but enough to just get power to the motherboard. So with that power supply, I could get the heat sink fan running and I am assuming that the motherboard was working although I cant test because it has 0 SATA connectors for my HDD or disk drive.

I tried the exact same set up with my current power supply with it only connected to the motherboard and nothing. So then I connect that same power supply to the motherboard in the Dell, and the fan turns on. ***! How does it work on 1 but not the other. And the old power supply works on both.

I did however find this small piece in my tower and I am not sure what it is. It doesnt look like it is broken off. I connects to something with 4 prongs and the circular part has a small hole in the middle and a plus sign next to it. I attached some images of it just encase it is a related issue but I doubt it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the motherboard speaker. It plugs in where the PWR switch and others do. It will be labeled as SPKR.


----------



## acdougla17 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol, makes since now that I think about it. Thats the area it was laying in and I just was checking all the plugs down there to make sure it wasn't an issue with the power button. Cant believe I didnt put 2 and 2 together when I noticed there were 4 unused pins down there. Now just to figure out if its a mobo or power supply issue


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

It also may be neither. 

It's time to pull everything out of the case for a bench test. Doing this helps to eliminate possibilities.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like the psu is bad and Ocz isn't really good quality psu anyway.


----------

